# What do y'all bring inside when the shop is really cold?



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm getting ready to be out of town most of the time for the next three weeks. There will be no heat in the shop, and it is supposed to get down to 0 for some of that time.

I'm bringing in:


waterborne poly
water-based stains and dyes
cordless batteries
glue

What else should I be bringing inside?


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

I leave batteries out in my garage and haven't had issues.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have left mine out there as well, but since I won't be using shop for 3 weeks, I figure it pays to take a small precaution.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I bring in glue and finishes.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I was checking the General Finishes site, and it had a freeze warning on the waterborne poly, but none on the oil-based. Are they damaged by freezing?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Firewood and kindling….....


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

ba da bump.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

+1 to glue and finishes, nothing else that I can remember.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

+2 on glue and finishes. Small batteries, like those in calipers, don't like the cold much. Below freezing, I bring me inside. Just to cold and my heater can't keep up.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

None of the oil based finishes are hurt by cold temps, in fact I move mine out to out to our pole barn during the cold months for keeping; the waterborne are a different story. Doesn't really matter, but PVA glues (According to Franklin, maker of Titebond aren't hurt by freezing either. According to their FF683 brochure:
"Q:Can Titebond Wood Glues Be Used After They Have Been Frozen?
A:Yes. While freezing is not recommended, extensive testing indicates that the
glues can be frozen and thawed up to five times without compromising
performance. If your glue has been frozen, let it acclimate to room temperature
and shake/stir to original form."

Of course, yours has the possibility of going through several cycles, so it would be wise (and probably not a problem) to bring them in anyway.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Glue. I never thought about the water based finishes…


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I had to bring in my BunFight cast and my Ronald MsDonald Statues


----------



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

Batteries will be fine in the cold. i have had all of my batteries for 6 - 10 years now and the closest they have come to a heated winter home is my attached garage the past 2 years. before that they were in my unheated shop all winter or in the back of a box truck or pickup tool box. if cold would kill them that quick, there would be a bunch of ticked off contractors that all store tools in the back of box trucks and other unheated places all winter.

i would bring in chemicals such as glues, paints, and possibly stains. i try to bring all of that stuff in each winter and then just grab what i need and keep it in a 5 gallon bucket for running out to the shop with.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Caulk


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I bring my azz home when it gets below certain temperatures. If you work out your seasons, as the "good book" says, "there is a season for everything". The winter season for me is very small projects, sharpening hand tools that otherwise get too hot too fast on the grinder, polishing my power tools, cleaning shop, honing and organizing things. And once I work my way inside the house, I can plan on my wishlist of what I want to accomplish this year by part of the Spring, in-Spring, Summer time, Fall season and part of Winter. I have a big imagination, so my last year's of things to make list should last me nearly a lifetime. Time to prioritize I guess ... And oh, I never follow any of my previous plans. I think I need a shrink to ask me, "and how do you feel about that". Don't ask, but if you really need to know, It depends!!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I keep all finishes and glues inside now, and I bring in my sharpening spray bottle (filled with water) and jojoba oil bottle (as it freezes into a solid for some reason).


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

spray paints I have some that froze.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Along with the glues & finishes mentioned, I bring in the wood overnight for my boxes before gluing or finishing. Then I'll run my 4000 watt Cadet heater to warm shop area up. With the current weather here in low mountains of NC shop was 32 yesterday morning.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Glue and finishes come inside. Beer and bourbon go to the garage.


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

I bring in glue and waterstones.


----------

